# Help on siggy picture downloading needed



## seesul (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello to all!
I wanted to download a picture as a siggy picture but it failed even after resizing...
Who´s able to help me?
Many thx in advance!
Pic attached.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

Roman........AWESOME pic. The man on the left is Willy Reschke, right? Yes, I know I didn't spell his name right. Who is the gentleman seated next to him?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2008)

Put this in your siggy text: Starting with



(leave out the ')
'http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/errors-problems/65236d1214333634-help-siggy-picture-downloading-needed-willi-joe-me.jpg


----------



## seesul (Jun 24, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Put this in your siggy text: Starting with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks Marcel!
Will try to do it tomorrow, my wife´s yelling at me to shut the PC off


----------



## seesul (Jun 24, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Roman........AWESOME pic. The man on the left is Willy Reschke, right? Yes, I know I didn't spell his name right. Who is the gentleman seated next to him?



Hello Thor,

yep. that´s Willi, more about him perhabs here:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/willi-reschke-s-g-august-29th-1944-a-9055.html and here Warbird Photo Album - Willi Reschke
the other gentleman is Joe Owsianik, btw mentioned in my siggy, more perhabs here: 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html

If you have a time, here´s a story of Joe´s last flight:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17-s-took-beating-11209-2.html , go to the page 2,3, 4 and 5.
Willi shot down one of 7 B-17 from 2nd BG, 20thSqdn that on August 29, 1944...who knows, maybe Joe´s machine...


----------



## seesul (Jun 24, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Put this in your siggy text: Starting with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marcel,
I tried to put there this link:



,but the result was INVALID FILE...
Then I downloaded the downsized pic you sent and put it there, but it failed again...
Strange...
Maybe here is the problem:
*Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller).*


----------



## Marcel (Jun 25, 2008)

seesul said:


> Marcel,
> I tried to put there this link:
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, the restriction is only when uploading a pic in your siggy. When linking something, you should be able to put in larger pics, like mine. Let me try:


----------



## Marcel (Jun 25, 2008)

As you can see, it works out quite nicely


----------



## seesul (Jun 26, 2008)

Marcel,

really don´t know what I´m doing wrong. After copying and pasting the url addres of my siggy pic it says invalid file, after copying and pasting the url address of your or Thor´s pic it says remote file is too large...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmmm, time to ask Eric (evangilder)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2008)

Ahoj Romku

Try to this one,please.Is it working or not?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2008)

Roman, I resized alittle and made alittle siggy. Hope you like or you can toss away. maybe Wurger can finish it off.


----------



## seesul (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you guys!
I tried to copy and paste the url address of both pics you sent me but it still says INVALID URL...
Really don´t know...
Njaco, where did you take the 20th SQDN emblem and the photo of the commemoration in my town from? 2ndBG web sites?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes I did. Thought it would be appropriate for you.


----------



## seesul (Jul 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Yes I did. Thought it would be appropriate for you.



Yep, you really surprised me! I appreciate it...
now I only gotta put it under my siggy somehow...
Thanks again mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahoj Romku,

As Njaco said I have finished the siggy off.Here you are two variants of your siggy.

As far as the URL address is concerned.Where do you try to paste this one?
I mean the place in your Edit Signature window.

Anyway read this note carefully, please and try to follow the instruction.I hope it will help you.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795-47.html


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2008)

Wurger, you're the best!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2008)

I know, I know..... 
That's very kind of you Chris Thank you very much, for your nice words.


----------



## seesul (Jul 2, 2008)

Ahoj Wojtek,

many thx but I´m still unsuccesful, don´t know what I´m doing wrong.
Check out the pics please...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2008)

Copy the



text into your sig wherever you like it (on the part where you have written Roman....My country and it will work (at least should).


----------



## seesul (Jul 2, 2008)

What a fool am I!!!  
Thanks Gnomey, as you can see it works already...

Thanks to all for helping me!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## seesul (Jul 2, 2008)

Wojtek,

is it possible to use the left pic in my siggy in better quality? Marcel told me if pasting some url address in siggy the size doesn´t matter...just curious...if so could you make it for me please?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2008)

Ahoj Romku,

I was almost sure you wrote down the URL address at improper place there.Therefore I have asked about it.Now it is clear.But due to the Net failure yesterday in the evening I wasn't able to continue my help for you.

As you have asked for a correction here are three ones.Which one is better?
I assumed that you want the pic have sharper because the source pic is of good quality.Simply when a pic is quite small all details become less visible.I hope you will enjoy one of these.

zdrawim moc,


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2008)

seesul said:


> What a fool am I!!!
> Thanks Gnomey, as you can see it works already...
> 
> Thanks to all for helping me!



Didn't think of that way of doing it. Glad you solved the problem


----------



## seesul (Jul 3, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Ahoj Romku,
> 
> I was almost sure you wrote down the URL address at improper place there.There fore I have asked about it.Noe it is clear.But due to the Net failure yesterday in the evening I wasn't able to continue my help for you.
> 
> ...



Many thanks m8!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------

